# Poll on who actually likes new updated Trifecta tunes



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a thread to see who likes the new updated tunes that Trifecta sent out with the new PAL system. It is supposed to be a dynamic system that adjusts from eco to performance mode based on your driving styles. In reality the car feels like its wanting to run wide open all the time. Barely touching the pedal causes the load on engine to spike to 60 to 70 percent. I have already installed 3 of Trifecta's updated tunes trying to fix the touchy pedal problem. 

I'm not happy with mine due to the big loss of mpg. I had select-a-tune before for Al most a year and was getting 40 to 41 mpg and now after this week I'm at 33 to 34. Nothing changed other than updating the tune. I also don't like this new non linear throttle response. It makes trying to drive the car consistently a challenge and kills the mpg. This feels more like a beta tune rather than a tune that was ready to be released. 

Maybe if we get enough dislikes we could get Trifecta to at least offer the select-a-tune as an option for people who don't like the new PAL system.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I've tuned both of our vehicles with the new PAL tune & have had no issues. I really like the new calibration. No need to data log. Both tunes worked as they should upon flashing. This is on my 2011 Cruze Eco 6 speed manual & my wife's 2013 Buick Encore. No decrease in MPG on both vehicles.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I'm learning to drive with the new PAL system and im getting more used to it but I would still prefer the select a tune much more. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

See if you can test drive an ATS 2.0T, this will totally give you an idea how PAL is intended to work. A back to back drive I was able to see my PAL wasn't that aggressive after receiving the final revision calibrated for me. I can't really speak on mpg losses as my lifestyle and driving habits significantly changed for turnpike vs in the city as well as winter gas all happened in the same time timeframe.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I do not like the automatic portion of the tune as it upshifts around 3000rpm. I have been manually shifting it most of the time in order to maintain the upshift in the 2000rpm range. This is a pain sometimes, but I am trying to keep my mpg's low. I am getting worse gas mileage now since I have tuned. I agree with Merc6 as I tuned as the weather got colder, so I am going to ride out the winter and see if things are any better in the spring.

I do think the shifting is smoother in the manual mode than it was before I tuned. 

I tuned because I was hoping for a smoother ride with a little better mpg. It is only smoother in manual mode and the mpg is worse (I believe). I have not tried any other gas but 87 octane. I will be experimenting with higher octane once the holidays are over. I do not like the sound of the engine revving higher between automatic shifts.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I only have had used the Select a Tune, so no comment on PAL. I will say that being able to select a tune gives the Cruze a more upmarket feature. The German premium cars all have this, but usually with 3 or more tune options. I always liked being able to instantly switch from an ECO tune to the Sport.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

So on the select a tune did the 3,000 shift happen in sport mode?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

I voted no, but with qualifiers. I don't object conceptually to PAL (at least not entirely), but I prefer to have direct control (ala select a tune). My biggest gripe (other than control issues ... which I could get over) is that like LizzieCruze my car now takes much longer to shift up (near 3k v near 2k RPM) and in conservative driving, this hurts MPG. I also have had instances when it seems to take time for the PAL to switch over to performance mode, which can be dangerous (i.e. not getting the power I need to pass right away or trying to accelerate at a moderate pace when performance mode kicks in and I shoot forward much faster). 

TL;DR - I think in this implementation of PAL, there doesn't seem to be a true ECO mode even driving conservatively and the unpredictability can sometimes be dangerous/unsettling.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I voted no. Even tho I have a manual, it seemed the transmission was always running in too low of a gear and needed to shift. Some people have problems and others do not. What is the common thread that makes this problematic for some and not others? I had no problems with the select tune when I used it appropriately. (turned it on and off when needed and not needed) Hopefully they can figure out the problems but if I reinstall my tune it will be only for the select a tune and not the upgrade as I am running stock now with minimal problems.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nick993 said:


> So on the select a tune did the 3,000 shift happen in sport mode?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Depends on the year as 11-12 had a special M Mode where the 13 14 tranny refresh blocked Trifecta from continuing that theme.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

They already said they wouldn't bring select a tune back and I think it's the wrong business decision but they can do what they like. Ill try again from scratch but if I can't get pal to cooperate, I dont have much recourse except untuning and going with vtuner. A shame, really.
I just cant understand why they wouldnt offer both tunes and let poeple make thier own decision as to if pal works for them or not, or even make select a tune turn pal off when the tune is selected to eco mode...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> I'll try again from scratch but if I can't get pal to cooperate, I don't have much recourse except removing the updated tune and going with vtuner. A shame, really.


You don't need to go with VTuner. If you originally had the select a tune, you can remove the tune from your car using the original TRT file and then using the same TRT file install the tune from the TRT file and ignore the upgrade. Then you have the original select a tune if you had it. That is what I am planning on doing if I reinstall the tune again as I am back to stock now and the car runs good.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I did not vote because I ignored the update. I saw the email from Trifecta weeks ago and I LOL'd.
I love the ability to select Eco mode or Performance mode at will. If it ain't broke, Don't fix it.



> *[email protected]*
> 
> 11/26/14
> 
> ...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.*
The Trifecta Advantage tune with PAL?
*
Well boys, I think I'll like PAL just fine once Trifecta's engineers get it to play well with the Cruze's underwhelming GM 6T40 automatic transmission. Let's face it, a car with the Cruze's heft saddled with a detuned 1.4L Turbo Ecotec motor and its' contemptible 6-speed slushbox is a dog. Only a Toyota Corolla could be more boring, and not by much.

So I say, bring on a finely tweaked tune with PAL and let's kick some tire, light the fire and Go Baby, Go!!!

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Patman said:


> If you originally had the select a tune, you can remove the tune from your car using the original TRT file and then using the same TRT file install the tune from the TRT file and ignore the upgrade.


i missed the previous group buy earlier in the year, and was super happy to get in on this last one... only about 2 days before the group buy went through, they announced it would be the PAL version and not select a tune, which was what we all thought we were getting. i choose trifecta because of the glowing reviews and lack of problems since i owned a cobalt, but they really messed it up here with the PAL update, imo.

you really would think that me requesting the last calibration wouldnt be a big deal, like asking for no cheese on a cheeseburger... they didnt seem receptive to my request and pretty much flatly said no, no more select a tune.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Maybe the over riding problem with the new PAL tune is: Was the only tune installed on the car the tune with the PAL programming or was it an upgrade from the (SAT)Select a Tune? In my case it was an upgrade from the SAT. It is possible the PAL Tune by itself is fine. The problem lies in the upgrade from the SAT tune which is my case. Just my speculation?! If I reinstall my SAT tune it will wo the upgrade and I will do like 
EcoDave


> I love the ability to select Eco mode or Performance mode at will. If it ain't broke, Don't fix it.


 I have made this statement a couple of times already. If Trifecta would want to datalog and debug that combination(SAT and the upgrade) that would be almost impossible to truly pinpoint the problem. I have nothing more to say on this topic unless I reinstall the SAT.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We really do appreciate everyone's feedback. I think this poll was a great idea.

First, as has been stated in the past, yes, select-a-tune is gone and no longer an option.

That being said, we are most definitely willing to work with you to get your calibration revised for your individual vehicle working the way you want. With the exception of adding select-a-tune, of course, as it simply is not present in the current programming.

Out of the 6 members so far to vote 'No' for not liking their current calibration members MTOMAC is the only one that actually voiced his concerns to us about wanting a revision. Something we are working on for his particular vehicle.

Member NEIRFIN, we went through 1 revision, in which you stated it felt great. You sent another log, to which we found no issues. You never replied after that to state you still had concerns or that you didn't like the calibration.The rest of the members never actually stated directly to us that they were unhappy. 

Taking to the online forums to state your opinions is fine, great even. However, at least give us a chance to make you happy or revise your calibration by letting us know that you are unhappy. We cant do a thing for you if you do not communicate with us, if you don't send a log, or let us know how you feel via the established support request system in place at WOT-Tuning. 

We are more than willing to revise your calibration until you are content with the result, but we need you to let us know and you need to work with us as many others have already who are currently happy with their current programming. Otherwise, there is no way for us to know that you are unhappy unless we happen upon threads like these. 

We do have open tickets currently for other members that are voicing their concerns, and we fully intend to do our best to get their calibration to what they want from the vehicle.

I encourage anyone that is not happy to simply reply to your previous support request or open a new one. Let us know your thoughts. Give us feedback and together we can hopefully get you to a point where you are happy with your vehicle performance. Just keep in mind that the online forums are not that place where we can have the type of 1 on 1 communication that needs to happen.

We want all our customers to be happy with their programming. Please feel free to PM me and I will do my best to get back to you within 48hrs max, or send an email directly to [email protected]


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Has anyone in this thread actually driven a Vtuned or other companies car in which their making comparisons?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We really do appreciate everyone's feedback. I think this poll was a great idea.
> 
> ...


I actually did pm you and got no reply. I dont take it personally and realize the forum is not your preferred method of communication. I have been really busy with xmas and the new year and will datalog before I detune, like I stated in the wot problems thread. I.also stated that initially I thought it was much better, which I still think is true, after a month I think I have noticed more problems.


----------



## cmarchel13 (Jan 2, 2015)

I also had sent a message, and got a reply saying my issues would be looked at, but have heard nothing more in two weeks. I have also removed the tune because I lost a significant amount of miles per gallon. And a others have stated I can tell the with more than 10% throttle the engine load is going much, much higher as well as the power not always being there when i actually want it. I am holding out hoping that all the issues can be resolved, if not I will probably be left with a very sour taste in my mouth, I paid good money for something that I currently am not receiving in proper working order.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Another thing for WOT and trifecta to consider is that this is a poll that asks if we like PAL in the cruze, not if its functioning or not. Some of those who voted no may not be having problems, but still don't like it. In my case, its slightly malfunctioning to me, but the datalog shows no problems, right? This might not be due to malfunction, just not the way I want the car to drive. I will give you chances to fix it, but not delivering on what we thought we were ordering probably affects how people think the car is or should be driving... like I say, ill try again from square one after some tinkering, and if i still cant get it drive the way I think it should, then it just sucks we cant get the original tune we thought we were getting.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

cmarchel13 said:


> I also had sent a message, and got a reply saying my issues would be looked at, but have heard nothing more in two weeks. I have also removed the tune because I lost a significant amount of miles per gallon. And a others have stated I can tell the with more than 10% throttle the engine load is going much, much higher as well as the power not always being there when i actually want it. I am holding out hoping that all the issues can be resolved, if not I will probably be left with a very sour taste in my mouth, I paid good money for something that I currently am not receiving in proper working order.


I sent you a PM with information.



neirfin said:


> I actually did pm you and got no reply. I dont take it personally and realize the forum is not your preferred method of communication. I have been really busy with xmas and the new year and will datalog before I detune, like I stated in the wot problems thread. I.also stated that initially I thought it was much better, which I still think is true, after a month I think I have noticed more problems.


I apologize if your PM went unanswered. I do my best to keep up with the PM system here and I honestly thought all PM's had been replied to and were up to date.



neirfin said:


> Another thing for WOT and trifecta to consider is that this is a poll that asks if we like PAL in the cruze, not if its functioning or not. Some of those who voted no may not be having problems, but still don't like it. In my case, its slightly malfunctioning to me, but the datalog shows no problems, right? This might not be due to malfunction, just not the way I want the car to drive. I will give you chances to fix it, but not delivering on what we thought we were ordering probably affects how people think the car is or should be driving... like I say, ill try again from square one after some tinkering, and if i still cant get it drive the way I think it should, then it just sucks we cant get the original tune we thought we were getting.


I understand the frustration of not having Select-A-Tune, I do. When I went from my Cobalt SS Turbo, which had Select-A-Tune, to my 2014 Regal GS Auto, which uses the new dynamic programming, I knew I was going to miss it. But now, I have adapted my driving style to match the calibration and it is quite fun to drive. But that's me. I know not everyone's experience is the same.

Yes, we said the calibration looked fine, because it _was_. There are no mechanical issues, programming problems, or anything that would make the engine run terribly bad. However, you still need to share your own thoughts of how the vehicle drives and what you want out of it. We can make revisions for you based off of your feedback. As long as you are willing to take the time, so are we. We will customize the cal to be more in line with your expectations of how it should drive and maybe get you back some MPG.

One other thing to remember, if you purchased from a vendor not being WOT-Tuning, and your complaints about not hearing back is through them, keep in mind that this shouldn't reflect on us directly as sometimes vendors have delays between the time you contact them and them actually contacting us.

Thanks again for your feedback and patience.

-Michael


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I had purchased a tune back in 2011 and never received an email from the company I bought the tune from or Vince @ Trifecta about the upgrade. Would this be because the company I purchased from doesn't exist anymore? I purchased from Insane Speed.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I had purchased a tune back in 2011 and never received an email from the company I bought the tune from or Vince @ Trifecta about the upgrade. Would this be because the company I purchased from doesn't exist anymore? I purchased from Insane Speed.


Hello,

Correct. We did not send out the emails about the update. The vendors did. In this case, it was largely BNR. If you are interested in the calibration, knowing that you no longer have select-a-tune available, please send an email with your full name, vehicle VIN, and list of current installed mods to [email protected] 

We will get you in the queue and send an update with instructions.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I voted no due to the fact that it feels so unpredictable in the throttle response. its not that I necessarily feel is there something wrong with the tune it's just that the car doesn't do a very good job at predicting what I want by how hard I push the gas pedal down. the first tune I got with the touchy gas pedal was amazing but I got terrible gas mileage. the updated tune is still nice but I don't have that instant power like I had with the first tune. I feel like Im having to choose between great power with bad mileage or good power with OK mileage.


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Im voting no due to at first the newly added power is amazing and great. but after driving a few days i noticed that it started to seem really jumpy and would shudder at slow accelerations like the transmission didn't know when to shift when driving in town.. but in all honestly this is when i was apart of the beta run. and i have not done any more data logs after i submitted them last from the data logging from the beta run. i know have taken it off and reverted back to my original tune. this was due to getting busy with work and having to drop out of contact until now. with all the new modifications and am will to try it out again once yall are able to get to my ticket. i do have to say i really enjoyed the select a tune. if there is any chance you can make both tunes for us to decide what one we would like to use.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Has there been any headway on this new type of programming?
Are any 'bugs' you have been experiencing been improved? I have a trifecta tuned 1.8 and I'm itching for some more power, I like the selection between modes, but if things are better now in March than people have been reporting in Jan. I wouldn't mind trying.

If a person were to upgrade to the latest version of the trifecta tune, and didn't like it, could they reflash back to their select a tune programming, or once you move forward you can't go back?

Thanks!
Nick


----------

